# Self- and Assisted-Recovery Practice



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Are there any metro DC yakkers who want to get together for some recovery practice? After a harrowing experience last weekend, I thought it'd be good to get some practice in, both for getting some practice on technique and to get a feel of "falling in". I figure it'd be safer in a group, and during the summer while the water's still warm. Additionally, it'll give us a chance to play with electronics, test the limits of our yaks, and showcase some rigging ingenuity. 

I'm thinking about SPSP; it's easily accessible, has a fairly sheltered beach and could lend itself to a nice BBQ and some fishing as well. Late July or August would be ideal. Any takers? Thoughts, ideas, comments, or suggestions welcome.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

that is a good idea, good for newbies and kamikaze's alike need a date and time to set schedules


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

How about the first or second Saturday in August (1st or 8th)?


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

pick one either are good for me. i was out fishing with couple people from titlefish this morning and asked if they were interested and they are if schedules are compatible


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*I would definitely be interested*

If the date works for my schedule - will keep an eye on the posts for more detail

Mark


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

i can get there early and snagg some tables by the launch. will pick up some charcoal and cook. need burgers dogs buns and soda chips


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

OK. I'm thinking Saturday, August 8th, at 10am until whenever we get too tired, sunburned, bored, etc  All yak owners welcome. 

Just an FYI, I'm trying to organize this as an _informal _practice session. I DO NOT have any "real world" experience or credentials to teach anything regarding self- or assisted-recovery other than what I've seen on Youtube :redface: I will probably be flailing around like an idiot as much as everybody else :redface:


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

that sounds good to me. i will be there way earlier to get a table or 2 SP get really full on weekends. i'm sure Friday will come, this guy tests a lot of yaks for self-rescue, we were fishing sat morning until 11 when we were pooped and packing up he was going back out to troll some more then go to backyard boats and demo some hobies. said he flipped them and timed how long it takes to right it and get back in. he demos for a couple of dealers.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Well, see if you can get this guy to come out and show us the ropes. It'd be good to have a more experienced guy with us. The way I figure it, if we can get 5 or 6 guys together and take turns practicing, we'd get in a good amount of practice while enough other yakkers are around to haul us to shore and chase the yak if need be. 

Also, if someone has a Hobie Revo to bring, I'd love to try it out to compare to my Outback


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

posted info. on Tidalfish, will see who else is interested. Friday is a kayak animal.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Friday said hes down for this and bringing drinks. getting there before sun up maybe catch some fish to grill.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

just saw a post on kayakfishingstuff.com that everyone should read. if anyone knows how to link the thread that would be good. i'm an electrician not an IT tech.


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm game for 8/8, but can we practice in 4ft deep water?? 

U know first hand that I can't swim ...

and I'm bringing both life jackets


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Sure, for you, we'll practice on dry land and see how well you get back into your yak...

surfnsam, what thread are you talking about? PM it to me and I'll link it.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

hey 1obxnut i'll bring my grandsons floaties for you, helped him learn to swim. atlantaking sent PM let me know if you didn't get it.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Surfnsam, here's the thread by Odin at KFS.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

thanks AK. BPS has a auto inflatable vest on sale might go by after work and pick 1 up


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Auto inflatable vests are also Type III's, so they are not much better than a regular foam vest. Plus, they can also malfunction and _not inflate_, leaving you to tread water with no PFD  Other than looking at the indicator dial (which may or may not be accurate), there's no way to test the vest. I have witnesses all of this first-hand.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

no inflatables are type V vests only approved by wearing them. they do need checking and maint. a quick check and done.they also have a self inflation tube to blow it up if it does malfunction. i've had the Manuel belt type for years and check it for proper operation 3 times a season. i did go by and pick up the auto inflate vest made by sterns nice vest for the price. saw 1 go off when mickyg's brother got flipped by a large cownose ray last year by goodhands ramp when we were going to the wall at KI, said it scared the s--- out of him when he hit the water, but it did open


----------



## mickeyg (Mar 26, 2007)

I should be able to make it 8/8 . What am I bringing for cookout ? I don't know if GF will be going , if so , I won't be there til 9 or 10 . If not I'll be there at dark 30 trying to get rock or perch for grill. Looking forward to meeting more yakers


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Haven't thought much about the cookout yet. It's probably going to be burgers/dogs/chicken and chips/potato salad type of cookout. 

I think it would be wise to bring a couple of changes of clothes, as well as what you would normally wear while you're yakking (ie don't wear swim trunks for the practice when you normally wear jeans while fishing). And don't forget the PFDs.


----------



## mickeyg (Mar 26, 2007)

I'll figure something out for food , ( fat boy has to eat ) . Might even take waders since I use them in cold water . Should be interesting .


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

i'll bring charcoal and dogs and buns for about 30. is that enough for you big boy


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

what harrowing experience happened to you?

i should be able to make it that weekend and you can try out my revo.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Good. The more the merrier. 

Nothing happened to me...for harrowing experiences on (and off of) a yak, consult 1OBXNut


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

lets get a show of hands from people who are coming on the 8th so we can estimate how much to bring ie. soda, hotdogs, buns etc.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I'll be there. I'm bringing my Hobie Outback, a portable charcoal grill and charcoal, and probably some burgers or hot dogs to go on it.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

REMINDER come to SPSP to practice self-rescue on saturday the 8


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Just a reminder to the DC area kayakers: the multi-site recovery practice and meet/greet/eat fling is tomorrow, August 8 at 10am-whenever. The location is Sandy Point State Park (Admissionis $5/person for MD residents, $6/person for non-residents) near Annapolis. Plan to meet at the north side of the beach, near the small jetties (not the jetty by the boat launch). 

There'll probably be some fishing later that afternoon...I've got some good leads on the keeper stripers :fishing:

See you guys there!


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I wanted to convey my thanks to everybody that attended (especially the guys that showed up early enough to grab a table under a tree ). It brought a tear to my eye when I saw the small craft launch area loaded with fishing yaks! For the most part, I think it went quite well and I got in some sorely needed practice and learned some new stuff. Hopefully, we'll get another chance before the water gets too cold.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

i had a good time meeting every one, really good time. want to give a big thanks to Friday for showing us the best way to re-enter and Damselfish for showing and helping guys that were having trouble getting back in. all in all a good day to play 


PS i have video, send me money


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

great finally meeting many of you!


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

too bad the 19"er saved him self


----------

